
Using an AOL or Hotmail Email Makes You Unhireable - drocer88
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/using-aol-hotmail-email-makes-163036612.html
======
fsagx
I wonder if the editors at Yahoo Finance saw any irony in their publishing of
this article.

